# Your Compositions v. Compositions you Enjoy Listening to Most



## Captainnumber36

Does the music you create sound similar to what you enjoy listening to the majority of the time, or not?

Poll coming, please do give us details so we can have a good discussion here.

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36

I voted very dissimilar. I love Mozart's happy and witty style most, but I compose somber music like mid-late Beethoven.


----------



## arnerich

I voted "Kind of Similar". My compositions range in style and expression. Depending on what I'm trying to achieve I'll listen to music that may be similar or may be entirely different.


----------



## musicrom

Very dissimilar. In all honesty, I would probably not listen to most of my compositions in my spare time if they were not my own. 

I don't believe I have the ability to compose anything approximating the likes of my favorite composers, such as Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov, Jean Sibelius, Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky, etc. My closest attempts would still never be mistaken for those composers. I wish I had that talent, but in the meantime, I'll be working at developing my own style, and my guess is that it will get a bit closer as I get better. Regardless, I doubt I will ever write at the scale of my favorite composers, it's takes enough effort as it is to write 3 minutes of music, I can't imagine writing a 30+ minute piece.


----------



## Alexanbar

Creating of music is a very complicated process. it is very difficult to determine what affected it


----------



## DavidA

I do not create music. There is enough bad music around already without adding to it!


----------



## Phil loves classical

My favourite composers are Prokofiev, Bartok and Ravel, which forms some basis to what I write.


----------



## Vasks

DavidA said:


> I do not create music. There is enough bad music around already without adding to it!


Bless you, David...LOL!!


----------



## arnerich

DavidA said:


> I do not create music. There is enough bad music around already without adding to it!


Composing music and sharing it in the public forum can be intimidating, that's understandable. But if you feel an impulse to compose than I say go for it, even if it's just for yourself. There's a joy in the act of composition. Let the dead bury the dead, music and it's creation is for the living. Don't be discouraged!


----------



## Captainnumber36

arnerich said:


> Composing music and sharing it in the public forum can be intimidating, that's understandable. But if you feel an impulse to compose than I say go for it, even if it's just for yourself. There's a joy in the act of composition. Let the dead bury the dead, music and it's creation is for the living. Don't be discouraged!


I agree 100%. :tiphat:


----------



## Alexanbar

DavidA said:


> There is enough bad music around already without adding to it!


It depends on how the author owns orchestration techniques, feels the interaction of everything instruments and how a theme should changing.

In many cases, bad music can be transformed into good music if you make extra efforts.


----------



## pokeefe0001

I definitely voted "very dissimilar". My strongest listening interest centers around late romantic German/Austrian, Russian, Scandinavian music but none of that shows in my compositions. For one thing, many of the works I most like to hear call for very large orchestras and my orchestrational skills are pretty limited.


----------



## Capeditiea

I am quite omni-epoch, even in my non-classical works, but i primarily listen to mostly Romantic to Modern Epochs, and a few Contemporary Composers.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

I voted very similar. I try to compose music I'd listen to myself.


----------



## Guest

I haven't composed any pieces in a few years, but when I did, I mainly wrote in a freely tonal/atonal neo-baroque style, and I do listen to that kind of music on occasion.


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

Yeah, mine heavily resembles the music that I listen to but it combines distant elements so that it really isn't in the idiom of the source material. Here's a piece I have in the works, it's not played real well but w/e: 




I have another piano piece in progress as well that's pretty similar, though it might have more of a 'lavish' character whereas this one is a bit more austere.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Yeah, mine heavily resembles the music that I listen to but it combines distant elements so that it really isn't in the idiom of the source material. Here's a piece I have in the works, it's not played real well but w/e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another piano piece in progress as well that's pretty similar, though it might have more of a 'lavish' character whereas this one is a bit more austere.


I like it!
15 CHARACTERS.


----------



## Captainnumber36

Gaspard de la Nuit said:


> Yeah, mine heavily resembles the music that I listen to but it combines distant elements so that it really isn't in the idiom of the source material. Here's a piece I have in the works, it's not played real well but w/e:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have another piano piece in progress as well that's pretty similar, though it might have more of a 'lavish' character whereas this one is a bit more austere.


I watched a few of your videos. Try slowing down a bit, no need to rush through a piece!


----------

